# Ugly Prom Dress of the Day: The dying swan



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

We think Jovani were probably going for a bit a "Marilyn Monroe" look here, both with the model and the feather-boa style dress. It's just a shame some poor swan had to die for it, isn't it?
It'll cost you $1200 to turn up at prom looking like the ugly duckling who turned into a ... well, who remained an ugly duckling, now we come to think of it. Sorry.
Source
Huuuuh? You kidding me?
This dress reminds me of Bjork lol
Only Bjork would wanna go dressed like that to her prom


----------



## Darla (May 2, 2008)

the ugly duckling dress huh?

so does that mean you must go by yourself or with your cousin?


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2008)

It looks like she wrapped one of those furry rugs around her and tied it with a bow! lol!


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

This is so stupid looking. Its hideous!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 2, 2008)

wow


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2008)

haha. That is the prom dress I always wanted and couldn't afford.

NOT!


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 2, 2008)

VERY ugly.


----------



## McRubel (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so does that mean you must go by yourself or with your cousin?



LOL. 
Who would drop $1200 on THAT????


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2008)

Guess if your prom was held at a berlesque theater... A theme prom!! Hahaha.


----------



## bCreative (May 2, 2008)

yeah that is pretty bad


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 2, 2008)

Ahhh...some rich young girl in LA is going to beg her Mom for that dress, only to end up on the what NOT to wear list!


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

hmm, obviously that model doesn't have any eczema problem



my skin would turn red and itchy if i wore that stuff.


----------



## FemmeBoy (May 3, 2008)

That's bad...even worse than the ones they had back in the 80's


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 3, 2008)

I have seen some amazing things on MUT, but that is about the most amazing!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 3, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 3, 2008)

So tacky.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

It might look better without the bow? LOL!!!!


----------



## daer0n (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It might look better without the bow? LOL!!!!



lmao!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 3, 2008)

LOL! I don't understand why anyone would buy that.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks like she wrapped one of those furry rugs around her and tied it with a bow! lol! thats what i was thinking.

but i can only imagine how awsomely soft it is.


----------



## LilDee (May 3, 2008)

hahahaha! wow, imagine actually going to prom in that..


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

holy hell. reminds me of that bjork dress.


----------



## aney (May 3, 2008)

uglieness!


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2008)

oh jesus. You just know some girl out there is gonna try and pull this off :S


----------



## Anthea (May 5, 2008)

Errr...ugly


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

horrible!


----------

